# Who has ECS Stage 3 or Brembo Brake Kit on their TT?



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

Just checking what's thoughts on the kits?
What kit do you have?
Do they dust up a lot?
Please post some pics too


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Who has ECS Stage 3 or Brembo Brake Kit on their TT? ( XXX 1.8T)*

bump!


----------



## pmarcian (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Who has ECS Stage 3 or Brembo Brake Kit on their TT? ( XXX 1.8T)*

Can't help you there but consider some Porsche Boxster calipers (non s) and the Purems bracket and lines. You can use the TT rotors. Works great and I spent about $600 on the whole setup.


----------



## keg225 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Who has ECS Stage 3 or Brembo Brake Kit on their TT? ( XXX 1.8T)*

I just installed the porsche boxter brembo calipers on my 02 225. I used mintex pads, not good, so i got EBC reds and what a difference.


----------



## chrg-in (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: Who has ECS Stage 3 or Brembo Brake Kit on their TT? (keg225)*

I first tried a set of StopTech's, these were always consistent on the race track but not very impressive for the difference in stopping ability. My friends swore by their Alcons, ounce I switched to them I understood BBK. At Laguna I just kept going deeper and deeper in the turns until I ended up using the last brake marker in each turn without any drama.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: Who has ECS Stage 3 or Brembo Brake Kit on their TT? (chrg-in)*

man, how much do those things cost?


----------



## chrg-in (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: Who has ECS Stage 3 or Brembo Brake Kit on their TT? (Krissrock)*

This is the item that really shows "You get what you pay for", these STOP so incredibly that I never regretted the upcharge


















_Modified by chrg-in at 8:09 AM 8-4-2009_


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: Who has ECS Stage 3 or Brembo Brake Kit on their TT? (chrg-in)*

Related question, I'm thinking about going with Boxter 4piston calipers on my stock rotors. I changed my rotors and pads round 3k miles ago. If I get the boxter calipers are new rotors a must? or can the new pads with the new calipers be seated onto my used stock rotor?


----------



## keg225 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Who has ECS Stage 3 or Brembo Brake Kit on their TT? (kclax44)*

I used them on my old rotors, but i used EBC red pads. WORKS GREAT!!! I got my calipers on ebay from a salvage yard and refinished them. Whole set up with calipers, brackets, SS lines and EBC red pads about $750.00. Took about 2 1/2 hrs to install.


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Who has ECS Stage 3 or Brembo Brake Kit on their TT? (Krissrock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krissrock* »_man, how much do those things cost? 

most expensive i've seen for the tt.


----------



## chrg-in (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: Who has ECS Stage 3 or Brembo Brake Kit on their TT? (SteveCJr)*

Yes but well worth it!!!


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Who has ECS Stage 3 or Brembo Brake Kit on their TT? (chrg-in)*

$2490-2990


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Who has ECS Stage 3 or Brembo Brake Kit on their TT? (kclax44)*

I'd get new rotors, its a bit more money but I hate reusing old rotors unless they are in good shape (ie true, no gouging, etc)


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Who has ECS Stage 3 or Brembo Brake Kit on their TT? (l88m22vette)*

Not as hardcore as the Alcons but these should do the job:


----------



## BrillianTTDC (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Who has ECS Stage 3 or Brembo Brake Kit on their TT? (chrg-in)*

so where did you pick up the red alcons?


----------



## jt932 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Who has ECS Stage 3 or Brembo Brake Kit on their TT? (SteveCJr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SteveCJr* »_
most expensive i've seen for the tt.

AP Racing brake kit is more expensive!


----------

